# Nike VR V-Rev Black Satin Wedge



## virtuocity (Mar 18, 2013)

I recently acquired the 58 degree version of this wedge for a mere Â£25 which filled a spot at the bottom end of my bag.  Going from clunky Ping G15 irons to something a lot slicker was easier than I thought.  The flat leading edge of this wedge gives you confidence and the looks are quite stunning.  As designed, the ball goes up high and drops down like a stone- lobbing balls has never been easier, cheaper or prettier!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2013)

I saw these in a pro shop at the weekend and they sit beautifully behind the ball but I didn't like the finish. Mind you at that price I think I could be persuaded.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Mar 18, 2013)

Saw these on special on fore24. What a bargain and had I not just got my current setup off Ethan then I reckon they would have went in the bag


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 19, 2013)

Hit some really good full shots with my 58 degree Nike wedge today after a month of not really getting on well with it.

The 50 degree is good to hit, but not getting much of a difference in distances from my SW.  Maybe I don't need a gap wedge until I'm super-consistent with distances.

But as for the lob wedge.....

Scuffed my 8 iron on my 140 yard par 3 about 60 yards ahead of me behind a monster tree.  The lob wedge got me over and near the pin for par.  Yussss.


----------

